

Simplifying EC2 SSH connections - mikeyk
http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/11399488246/simplifying-ec2-ssh-connections

======
coffee
That's cool, but it seems a bit overcomplicated. We use an alias for each
instance and keep that alias file in github. A new dev comes on board, they
git pull, and they are off and running.

Maybe I'm missing something, but how is this python script better?

~~~
mikeyk
We run several dozen instances, so managing that list manually became
cumbersome. Being able to create an instance, and moments later have that
instance easily SSH-able by anyone on the team without requiring an additional
commit & pull has been useful for us.

~~~
coffee
I guess... We manage over 200 instances, and the additional commit & pull has
never been an issue for us.

I suppose a different approach has merit, but you're leaving out the dev time
with maintenance and updates to your software that manages this. Our solution
avoids that.

Cool that you open sourced it though. Good stuff...

~~~
tillk
Are they all static (elastic) IPs?

I have a similar alias file for the instances which have static IPs. But not
all of my servers do. E.g. my loadbalancer has a static IP, but why would all
of my app servers have one?

I have a similar script to generate names.

------
snmp1612342
so you have a host naming schema like the rest of us, big deal _yawn_

